# Police Officer Christopher Nicholson Smithsburg Police Department



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Christopher Nicholson 
*Smithsburg Police Department*
*Maryland*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 19, 2007Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 5 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, December 19, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Christopher Nicholson was shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance call Welty Church Road at approximately 10:00 pm. The suspect was taken into custody about two hours later.

Officer Nicholson had served with the Smithsburg Police Department for just over 1 year and had previously served with the Maryland Division of Correction.
Agency Contact Information
Smithsburg Police Department
21 West Water Street
Smithsburg, MD 21783

Phone: (301) 824-3500

_*Please contact the Smithsburg Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_



12/20/2007
*Officer Down: Police Officer Christopher Nicholson *

*Officer Down: Police Officer Christopher Nicholson *- [Smithsburg, Maryland]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 25

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Incident Details:* Officer Christopher Nicholson was shot and killed while responding to assist members of the Washington County Sheriff's Office at a call involving reports that a man had just murdered his girlfriend during a domestic disturbance.

Officer Nicholson parked his patrol car a short distance away from the home to wait for additional units to arrive. As he waited the suspect drove towards his patrol car and then opened fire with as he pulled even to the officer's door. A rifled slug struck Officer Nicholson in the chest, penetrating his vest.

The suspect fled into a nearby cemetery, where he engaged members of the Special Response Team in a shootout. The man was wounded by officers and taken into custody.

Officer Nicholson was flown to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

*Additional Information:* Officer Nicholson had served with the Smithsburg Police Department for just over 1 year and had previously served with the Maryland Division of Correction. He is survived by his mother and girlfriend.
*
End of Watch:* Wednesday, December 19, 2007

*Md. officer fatally shot; suspect in hospital*​The Associated Press
SMITHSBURG, Md. - An officer with the Smithsburg Police Department was shot and killed Wednesday night, Police Chief Charles R. Stanford told The (Hagerstown) Herald-Mail reported today. A suspect in the shooting has been hospitalized.
Officer Christopher Nicholson was shot about 10 p.m. while in the area of Welty Church Road, police said.
A suspect was taken into custody at 11:40 p.m. in the 14400 block of Misty Meadow Road, Hagerstown Police Sergeant Paul Kifer said.
Washington County Sheriff Douglas Mullendore said the suspect was transported to Washington County Hospital in Hagerstown.
Nicholson was sworn in as Smithsburg's third police officer on July 11, 2006. The former correctional officer graduated from the Western Maryland Police Academy in June 2006.​


----------

